# Carrera subway limited edition



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

HI GUYS AND GALS,

Ive decided its time to get fit after a very fattening christmas & new year.
so ive been out and perchased a new mountain bike from halfrords. 

Has anyone on the Detailing world perchased one of these hybrid bikes? and if so are they any good?

thanks craig


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

Like this one??


Continental SportContact City by Matt Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice... been toying with the idea of getting one of these myself but cant devide weather to buy a mountain bike instead to use on and off road.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got one and so has the wife. Mine has been severely abused on the commute.

Not bad value for money if you get them during the big sales.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got an old Carrera Subway - the usual pointless stuff that makes riding it a bit nicer - decent gears, discs, etc. it's a nice bike for what I think cost me £300 back in the day.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone else think this thread was about one of these?


----------

